# Chicken RUB



## southernsausage (Jul 4, 2012)

Where is a great recipe for chicken dry-rub?


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jul 4, 2012)

southernsausage said:


> Where is a great recipe for chicken dry-rub?


Here is a small easy to make rub.

*Our Mohunken Bird Rub*

4 Tbsp. granulated dry orange peel

6 Tbsp.dried sage

6 medium garlic cloves, crushed

2 Tbsp. kosher salt

2 Tbsp. garlic powder

4 Tbsp. paprika

2 teaspoon cayenne pepper

2 teaspoon basil

1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Combine all the ingredients. 








When ready to apply rub combine with 2 tablespoons of olive oil and rub inside and out and if you like under the skin.


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## cricky101 (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't know the recipe, but mine and my girlfriend's favorite so far has been Plowboy's Yardbird for chicken and pork. Tasty stuff! Just bought a five-pound bag of it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't forget the Brine...JJ

Families Favorite Brine

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

Bubba Chix Rub

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning (optional)

Mix well and rub on Oil or Butter coated Chicken.

Reduce Cayenne to 1teaspoon if less heat is desired.

Good Luck!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is my favorite 

*Shooters Snake Bitten Chicken and Seafood Rub*

This recipe is my twist on jerk. It has a definite bite of spice coupled with the South American style hint of sweet to balance it out. 
3/4 cup raw sugar
¼ cup sea salt
1tbs red pepper flakes
1tbs garlic powder
1tbs onion powder
1tbs Hungarian Paprika

2 tsp all spice
1 tsp black pepper course
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp thyme
1 tsp Wasabi powder
1 tsp cumin 

Mix all and rub chicken well. Let set overnight in fridge and smoke to 170 degrees internal temp. Smoker at 275-300 degrees. 

The injection I like for this is 1 cup apple juice, 1 juice from whole Key Lime, 1 standard shot Meyers’s Rum


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 5, 2012)

Whether grilled or BBQed I only use granulated garlic and granulated onion in equal amounts on chicken.


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 5, 2012)

Interesting!!!


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 15, 2012)

I buy some poultry seasoning that's made for making bread stuffing, and mix one (1) part of that with four (4) parts of a sweet brown sugar based pork rub, and three (3) parts of a Montreal Steak seasoning. Then I rub it all over the poultry parts and get it under the skin where I can.

I sear the poultry parts on a hot grill for 5 minutes per side and then smoke low and slow the rest of the way while mopping periodically with an apple vinegar based mopping sauce.


----------



## xutfuzzy (Jul 16, 2012)

In a post I put up earlier today I used my new favorite rub.  It is sage-based and very well balanced.

The rub was:

1/4 cup coarse salt

1/3 cup dried sage

1/3 cup garlic granules

1/4 cup onion flakes

1/4 cup paprika

3 T dried thyme

3 T freshly ground black pepper

3 T dried oregano

1 T cayenne

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...s-and-my-new-favorite-chicken-rub#post_836743


----------

